# Northwave Celsius Artic - size/recall?



## theycallmeE (Aug 21, 2007)

I've moved to the Pacific Northwest from the Rockies and am dealing with a lot more wet riding here. Was going to try on a pair of these, but when I stopped by my LBS in Colorado, there were none on the floor. The guys told me they were all recalled - obviously I didn't buy anything.

Still curious about these shoes and what I can find on the forums is generally positive. Has anyone heard about any recall issues with this shoe?

Also, if I get them, I'm going to have to order them online, which I kind of hate to do with shoes, but no one around here carries them. I'm trying to figure out the right size. I wear a U.S. size 9 or 42 in a Specialized and Sidi. Anyone with experience with these, do they fit tight/loose? I'm told I should get a size up to accommodate big socks, but I also hate cycling shoes that aren't snug.

Any help with either of these questions would be really appreciated,

E


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

I heard alot about sizing up when i got mine. I went straight for my size and they were good for me.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

machinetwelve said:


> I heard alot about sizing up when i got mine. I went straight for my size and they were good for me.


Was there enough room to fit a thick winter sock?


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

I never were the super thick winter socks because I think they would be too tight with any shoe and my feet would overheat. I'll wear mid thickness smartwool socks and they are fine. If you want to wear the super thick socks you'll probably have to size up but then they'll be too big for regular socks on days where its between 30 and 40 degrees.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Can anyone who owns the Celsius Artic GTX model measure the actual insole's length for their size? No local store sells them here, so I can't try them, and based on different reviews, I may need any of either 42, 43 or 44 (EU size). So I figured maybe knowing the insole length for different sizes will be helpful.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

shapirus said:


> Can anyone who owns the Celsius Artic GTX model measure the actual insole's length for their size? No local store sells them here, so I can't try them, and based on different reviews, I may need any of either 42, 43 or 44 (EU size). So I figured maybe knowing the insole length for different sizes will be helpful.


Anyone?


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

They're pretty true to size as far as I can tell. I've got a pair of the non-Arctic, my regular size, and they fit pretty well with a regular sock or even a Defeet Woolie Boolie. A bit snug with a slightly heavier wool sock over the Woolie Boolie, but not bad. 

If you want to wear really thick socks, or multiple pairs of heavy socks, you may want to go up a size.


----------



## rinafina (Dec 17, 2012)

Also interested in these Winter Riding boots- for anyone who has them. How is the weight/bulk of them feel while riding? Lake boots are heavy and wondered how they compare. Looking for a lighter wieght winter boot. Thanks all-


----------



## theycallmeE (Aug 21, 2007)

*Mini Review*

I was the OP on this thread, and I ended up getting a pair of these boots, so feel I should weigh in and help with some answers. Bottom line, these boots ROCK:thumbsup:

Size: I ordered my straight regular riding shoe size (EU 42/US 9) and they fit perfectly. However, everyone's feet are different, so if you have a chance to try them on first, I'd suggest it. I usually wear one pair of wool riding/athletic socks inside (Smart Wool or Woolie Boolie) and this combination is comfortable and warm enough. I suggest a sock at least ankle-high or higher because the ankle closure isn't really comfortable on bare skin.

Temperature: it doesn't get extremely cold where I live (maybe low 30's at the coldest), and they are great at these temperatures. If you live in really cold climates, I can't say if these will keep your feet warm enough.

Wet: these are completely waterproof AND breathable. Just don't go in over your ankles Also, there's not a hole in the bottom where you attach the cleats, so no cold water coming in there.

Comfort/Walking: these feel great on and off the bike. I actually kept wearing them longer than the cold season because they were more comfortable than my regular cycling shoes. They don't feel bulky or awkward, and I feel completely comfortable even in really technical situations with these (although you might tear them up in rocky terrain, as they aren't armored around the toes or sides). The rubber soles actually aren't slippery death-sleds like most cycling shoes (wet roots being an exception), and while they are plenty stiff, you can walk comfortably. Put it this way, you can strap these on for your wet commute home, stop at your local pub for a few, and not feel embarrassed or in danger of falling on your ass with these on (depending on how long you stay).

I highly recommend these to anyone who wants to keep riding in the wet and cold. They were the single best purchase I made regarding riding in the Pacific northwest. I liked them so much I recommended them to my wife and she feels the same way. These, plus plenty of wool will help keep you riding through the winter. Cheers,

E


----------



## rinafina (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to give me details on your experience with them. I went ahead and purchased a pair. Feel better about diving in, since I did not try them on first, but they come with an easy exhange policy. Again, thanks and glad to hear how good they are.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Killer shoes, Ive ridden in them as low as 11 deg (F) . Sizing was true to size. Definately dont hold as tight as my as my LG with carbon soles. But plenty tight.
Im worried they might change them so Im looking for another pair


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

*Paid spam*

I've got a brand new pair of 2013 Northwave celsius size 45's, or US 12's ,new in the box with tags. My foot is too wide for these, the construction is very impressive, so I'm waiting till mid January when they get a larger size in stock, which will hopefully match up with my hoof.

Heres the paid classified mtbr link

Northwave Celsius GTX Shoes 2013 new in box 45 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## johokessl (Dec 24, 2012)

I went straight for my size and they were good for me.


----------

